# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  مرض الجرب الله يحفظكم منه

## أمل الظهور

بسمه تعالى  

السلام عليكم  

 

ما هو مرض الجرب :  

إن مرض الجرب من الأمراض القديمة  
التي عرفها الإنسان ، وليس هناك 
مرض جلدي يثير اسمه رعبا وخوفا 
لدى العامة مثلما يفعل  

الجرب . فقد ارتبط هذا الاسم 
خطأ بإهمال وقلت النظافة .  
فما أن يذكر الطبيب للمريض  
أنه مصاب بذلك الداء الذي  
يسهل علاجه ، حتى يصيبه الدوار و الانزعاج ويبدأ  
المريض في الدفاع عن نفسه ، مؤكدا حرصه على نظافة  
بدنه ومراعاة كافة الطرق الصحية في حياته ، مشككا  
- من هول المفاجأة - في صحة التشخيص وفي إمكانية  
إصابته بذلك المرض ذي الاسم اللعين الذي يستخدم في  
بعض الأحيان باعتباره سبة أو شتيمة ، وكأن الإصابة 
بالجرب مقرونة بالقذارة . وهذا خطأ ، فقد ثبت أن 
الجرب مرض ينتقل بالعدوى ، ويصيب أي إنسان يتعرض 
لتلك العدوى . وهو مرض ديمقراطي أي انه لا يفرق بين 
جنس أو لون أو شريحة اجتماعية ، فالكل سواء في  
إمكانية الإصابة به . 
 

سبب حدوث الجرب : 


يتسبب الجرب عن الإصابة بطفيل صغير لا يرى بالعين  
المجردة ينتمي الى الحشرات من فصيلة العنكبوتيات  
ويسمى ( الاكاروس) ، وتتراوح فترة حضانة هذا المرض 
ما بين 14-21 يوم ، و يتقابل الذكر والأنثى على  
سطح الجلد حيث يتم التزاوج ، وبعد ذلك تقتل الأنثى 
الذكر المسكين فورا دون أي أسباب  
( حقيقة علمية غير معروفة حتى ألان ) 
وتبدأ الأنثى الملقحة لوحدها بعد ذلك في بناء عشها 
بحفر خندق أو كهف صغير طوله 2 ملليمتر في الطبقة  
القرنية لسطح الجلد حيث تضع فيه بيضها (200 بيضة  
يوميا ) الذي يفقس منتجا عذارى ، تترك الخندق لتنمو 
حتى تصل الى مرحلة البلوغ في خلال أيام معدودة  
وتتزاوج لتحفر خنادق أخرى جديدة .. وهكذا يتكاثر 
الطفيل وتنتشر الإصابة . وقد ثبت علميا من أن 
طفيل الجرب يستطيع العيش خارج جسم الإنسان لمدة  
تتراوح ما بين 48-72 ساعة .  

طرق انتقال العدوى :

يصيب طفيل الجرب الإنسان وبعض الحيوانات المنزلية 
مثل القطط و الكلاب و الأرانب و الجمال ، و تنتقل  
طفيليات الجرب من المريض إلى السليم إما مباشرة عن  
طريق الالتصاق أو المعاشرة الجنسية والمصافحة ،  
أو عن طريق الملابس الملوثة وأغطية الأسّرة .  
ولما كان الاقتراب الحميم يساعد سهولة انتقال العدوى  
فإن الجرب يسهل ويكثر انتشاره في الأماكن المزدحمة 
مثل المدارس ، وبين الأسر الكبيرة العدد .  
 

الأعراض : 
تبدأ الأعراض في الظهور بعد الإصابة بالعدوى بفترة 

تتراوح بين أسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع بحكة تزداد شدتها 
في المساء خاصة قبل النوم وعند الاستيقاظ  
ويرجع ذلك الى أن طفيل الجرب ينشط بالدفء ، 
وتزداد شدة الحكة مع طول فترة المرض .  
وتظهر حبيبات حمراء صغيرة في أماكن مميزة ،  
وهي البطن (حول السر والجانبين) وبين الأصابع وعلى 
الرسغ والإبطين والفخذين والأعضاء التناسلية .  
وقد تؤدي شدة الحكة وإهمال العلاج إلى ظهور مضاعفات  
مثل التقيحات والتهاب الجلد . 

ولا يصيب الجرب الوجه ويرجع سبب ذلك لوجود الغدد  
الدهنية بكثرة بالوجه لما تحتويه  
من مواد قاتله لهذا الطفيل ،  
وكذلك لا يصيب راحة اليدين في البالغين  
لسماكة الجلد بهذه المنطقة .  
وغالبا ما يبدأ المرض في أحد أفراد الأسرة 
لينتقل إلى الباقي تباعا . 
ويعتمد الطبيب في تشخيص المرض على الحكة الليلية 
وتوزيع الإصابة في الأماكن المميزة التي تم ذكرها  
سابقا ، وعلى إصابة أكثر من فرد في الأسرة ، 
أو على وجود خندق الجرب . 
 

طرق الوقاية من المرض :

1- يعتبر مرض الجرب من الأمراض السريعة و السهلة  
الانتشار في كافة المجتمعات ، وقد يأخذ الجرب شكل عدوى 
وبائية إذا أصاب طفلا أو تلميذ في مدرسة ،  
إذ أن هذا الطفل المصاب قد يعدى جميع زملائه  
في الفصل أو من يخالطه في المدرسة ، 
ومن ثم ينتقل الى أفراد الأسرة ، 
ولذا يجب علاج المصاب فورا للوقاية من تفشي المرض . 


2- يجب تجنب الأماكن المزدحمة ، وعدم استخدام ملابس  
الغير ، والتأكد من نظافة أغطية الأسّرة خاصة في  
الشقق والفنادق . 

3- إن الاستحمام اليومي بالماء الساخن و الصابون 
يقوم بتقليل فرصة العدوى الى حد كبير . 

4- العناية التامة بالحيوانات الموجودة بالمنزل 
لاكتشاف المرض مبكرا و علاجه أو التخلص من الحيوان 
الحامل للعدوى .  

 
العلاج : 
متى تم التشخيص السليم سهل علاج الجرب ، 

ونحب أن نطمئن القارئ العزيز من أن علاج الجرب  
هو من اسهل و أسرع و انجح علاج من بين الأمراض الجلدية 
العديدة على الإطلاق ، فالمريض يمكن أن يشفى في ظرف  
أيام معدودة ما بين 2 - 4 أيام ويعتمد ذلك طبعا 
على علاج المخالطين و استئصال مصدر العدوى .  
هناك مركبات عديدة أثبتت فاعليتها 
في علاج مرض الجرب مثل مرهم و صابون الكبريت 
بتركيز 5-10% ، ومستحلب بنزوات البنزويل ، 
ومركبات اللندين . ولا يستغرق العلاج  
أكثر من بضعة أيام لا تزيد على ثلاثة  
أو أربعة أيام على الأكثر ، 
يشعر بعدها المريض بالتحسن .  
إلا أن الحكة قد تستمر بصورة بسيطة لمدة أسبوع أو  
أسبوعين بعد العلاج .  
وينبغي الاهتمام بعلاج باقي أفراد الأسرة سواء المصاب 
منهم أو الذي يبدو سليما لاحتمال إصابته وعدم  
ظهور المرض عليه في البداية 
وكذلك غلي وكي الملابس  
و تقليـم أظـافر المصـاب جيدا 

 


دامت الصحة تاج على رؤوسكم 
منقول

----------


## ضياء القمر

مشكورة اختي ع الطرح
والله يكفينا شر الأمراض
ننتظر جديدك بالتوفيق

----------


## hope

مشكوره اختي على الطرح

الله لايروينا ولا يرويكم المرض انشاء الله

تسلمي والله

يعطيش الله الف عافية

تحياتي
حور

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مشكورة عزيزتي  أمل الظهور..*
* على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
ودمتي سالمة دائماً وفي رعاية الرحمن*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورين على التواجد


ضياء ، وحور ، بنوته 


يسلمووو

يعطيكم العافيه 


تواجد لا عدمناه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدينك خيتو على النقل ..

بارك الله فيك ..

دمتي بصحه وعافية

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخي شبكة الناصرة على الحضور 


ربي يعطيك العافيه 

حفظ الله الجميع من شرور الأمرا ض

----------


## عشاق نبي محمد

:icon30:  
مشكور أختي على الموضوع
مع تحياتي عشاق نبي محمد

----------


## علي حق

:أمل الظهور:

مشكورة أختي على الموضوع والمعلومات المفيدة

مع تحياتي لك(علي حق)

----------

